# A Domino Reduction Guide for FMC



## Fok96 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi everyone!

After seeing all the hype around Domino Reduction, Tommaso Raposio and I have decided to write a complete guide about it. After a month or so, our work is finally done! We aim to prove to everyone that the myth that DR is "difficult" is absolutely not true. Even if you are not into FMC, this can be a very challenging and different way of solving the cube: the guide is not only for FMC addicts like us.

We worked at this project with the counceling of @porkynator You'll se that the style follows his famous "Fewest Moves Tutorial".
We uploaded the guide to a Google Drive folder. We look forward to expand it with much more resources: files of example solves? other guides? links to useful videos? Let us know! We hope it becomes a useful place to store the community's knowledge about DR.

We are very proud of our work and because of this we want it to be perfect. Please let us know if you find any typos or uncorrect information. If you have any ideas, critiques, or you know something that can add to the content we presented, we would love to make it part of our guide.

Have fun reading it!

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1mppifILqu9Bu2phr8zhXGcXasBsSkv_S?usp=sharing


----------



## asacuber (Aug 4, 2019)

This is exactly what I needed. Thank you so much


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 9, 2019)

Fok96 said:


> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1mppifILqu9Bu2phr8zhXGcXasBsSkv_S?usp=sharing


This looks fantastic! I haven't read it all the way through, but it looks like certain scrambles are missing prime symbols, making the examples impossible to follow. Is this a problem on my end maybe?


----------



## Fok96 (Aug 9, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> This looks fantastic! I haven't read it all the way through, but it looks like certain scrambles are missing prime symbols, making the examples impossible to follow. Is this a problem on my end maybe?



You're the first one to complain for wrong scrambles, but we'll check them once again to make sure they're all okay. We could've easily miss on or two " ' "


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 9, 2019)

Fok96 said:


> You're the first one to complain for wrong scrambles, but we'll check them once again to make sure they're all okay. We could've easily miss on or two " ' "


This is what I see:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 10, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> This is what I see:
> View attachment 10638


Perhaps something is wrong with your pdf viewer? I see all the primes in that example.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 10, 2019)

well now speedcubereview just made his video DR tutorial


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 10, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> Perhaps something is wrong with your pdf viewer? I see all the primes in that example.


You were right! I was viewing it in the Google Docs website, and for some reason, that didn't work. I downloaded it and opened it with Adobe Reader and now it works just fine. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 10, 2019)

Cool! Looks like a good guide from what I've read so far, and should be fun to try using this in solves.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 20, 2019)

So when I go to this it doesn’t load more pages just the cover page. Help?


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks for making this document yo.


----------



## White KB (Sep 30, 2019)

Nice! I got a 45 move single with this, not even using NISS, which is really good for my FMC-ing (how do you say that?).
I'll probably post on the FMC thread. I like your tutorial!


----------



## UnixMan (Dec 21, 2020)

Hello everyone! Thanks for the guide. But the first and the second examples (pages 7 and 8) do not work! Following the steps I cannot achieve any DR  I checked them many times. Can please anyone check independently?


----------



## porkynator (Dec 22, 2020)

UnixMan said:


> Hello everyone! Thanks for the guide. But the first and the second examples (pages 7 and 8) do not work! Following the steps I cannot achieve any DR  I checked them many times. Can please anyone check independently?


Those examples use NISS (the moves in parenthesis are done on the inverse scramble).
You can find an explanation in my tutorial.


----------

